# Concealing Outdoor Haunt Speakers



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great way to multi- function your entry columns. They hold your sign and hide your speakers:jol: Using a little moss to hide the opening was a nice touch.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

I am all for hiding speakers, lights, cords etc. Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

My speakers are just always mounted to my fence. This is a nice idea to hide some of the behind the scenes.


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Great tips!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the video Hawthorne. Great idea to hide speakers. I've been hiding a boombox under a table on my porch. Not a good idea when you can't really hear it from the street. Looking forward to using your method (with credit, of course!)


----------

